
Infra.app: The simplest way to troubleshoot Kubernetes apps on Mac - jmorgan
https://infra.app
======
mchiang
Hey everyone, I’m one of the co-founders for Infra.app. I’m super excited to
launch this in early access.

Previous to this my co-founder and I were building Docker Desktop and
Kitematic.

------
sumit_psp
Does this support log aggregation from multiple pods?

~~~
jmorgan
Yes - it will stream logs from all pods managed by the workload you're
currently viewing (e.g. a Deployment, ReplicaSet, Daemonset)

